
YTRCP – The Necessary Toolkit for Content Creators on YouTube - dakshmiglani
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ytrcp
======
johnsoct
Like this! I use to be pretty big into YT creation (made over 100 vlogs), but
I never quite found a tool like this to use. You clearly know your audience,
because I found these two things incredibly helpful as a YT creator:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/chrisjohnsonct](https://www.youtube.com/user/chrisjohnsonct)
(social proof of who I am)

First of all, I LOVE the thumbnail explorer! Often, you create a thumbnail on
your computer and then have to export it to your phone to put it on Instagram,
or other purely mobile sites, for marketing and promotion, but with thumbnail
explorer, I can easily grab any of my videos thumbnails without access to my
computer!

I thoroughly tested the random comment picker, works like a charm... Always
wondered how people picked comments. This lifts all the emotional weight of
picking someone in your audience.

Seriously, this site is fast as hell!

